# Commute Frame Advice



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

A little background for some context as to where I am coming from:
I commute 3-5 days per week ranging from 10 miles total to 30 miles total (all relatively flat). As of now I have been riding a CAAD10 which doubles as my road bike for regular rides and I am pretty happy with the roadie for commuting. I was hoping to get a more dedicated commuter as I am building up my CAAD10 with Dura Ace (crazy, I know) and would prefer to have a dedicated commuter for the regular wear and tear (I commute in SF and will be riding in the wet weather as well) as well for more peace of mind (we are moving buildings in June and our employer only allows bikes in the downstairs parking garage which is not completely secure) if I park/lock my bike in the parking garage. That being said, I would love some advice on some frames! I already have basically all the components to build up on top of the frame as they are all trickle down from my CAAD being built up (FSA BB30 crankset, RS10 wheels, 105 groupset, Tekro R580 brakes, Cdale seatpost/saddle/stem/bars). Here are some criteria/other info:

-Budget: Looking to spend up to $700 or so (can be new or used)
-I ride with a backpack which carries laptop and clothes and a couple small accessories and am so far content with that but would be open to looking at a rack for panniers so it'd be a nice to have but not required.
-Open to frame material (pros/cons to steel?)

I have been trying to look around for some decent alloy frames (Spec/another CAAD), but have been having some difficulties sifting through google search results and forum posts. So, does anyone have any recommendations for frames that would fit the bill for me? I currently have my eye on another CAAD10 frame that's local on Craigslist but looking to entertain other possibilities as well.

Also, as a related question I would probably be looking to put on fenders either in Winter or full year-round and was wonder if there are any full size fenders that work with the R580 brakes? If not, would the SKS XL raceblade fenders (I ride 25mm tires so I have gathered from reading online that the XLs fit the 25mm and the regulars do not fit 25s) work?


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like you know what you want/need, you just have to keep searching. If I were in your situation, I would look for a 'cross bike. Would probably need to change the brakes though. Be sure it has eyelets for fenders and rack.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I would suggest that you change your frame material from aluminum to steel for a wider array of choices. In your area, SOMAfab would be a great place to start. Also, checkout the Bike Kitchen co-op located near 18th and Florida Street. They might have a good lead on an aluminum frame, located not too far from their location.

www.somafab.com


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I haven't responded b/c I'm really not sure what the OP is asking...

There are lots of good choices out there that are popular with commuters, and as zeet just hinted, they are mostly steel.

Do you want a bike that is more aggressive/twitchy/sporty? Or, do you want something that is a work horse, commuting machine?

I'll assume that you want sporty, but with the option of a rack and fenders...

Jamis Quest Elite, Surly Straggler or Pacer, Soma Smoothie, Salsa Casseroll would be my top choices... Gunnar or Ritchey are over budget. Milwaukie Bike Co., like Gunnar is built by Waterford and in your budget... they have a nice road frame with rack mounts Beautiful Bicycle: My Milwaukee Bicycle Co. Orange One Road | The Radavist

In the aluminum world, Specialized Tricross and the Focus AX series are good options. 

Raleigh has a lot of nice commuter options too. Maybe something like the Jamis Bossanova or any other "credit card tourer" style of bike. 

My suggestion would be to look at bicycle reviews from Bicycle Times magazine, as their focus is urban commuting. Bicycle Times Magazine | Your Everyday Cycling Adventure


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

You're already browsing Craigslist. Obviously there is E-Bay too. 

If you are looking for a bare frame, I don't think I'd be that picky. Take what falls in your lap that is close in size to what you need. 

10 to 30 miles.. I would choose a road bike outfitted as a commuter. 

It will definately be easier to build up a bike that has eyelets, so it may exclude many of the "racing" bikes, but there are ways to get around a lack of eyelets. 

Recently I picked up a couple of frames that I'm planning to build up, as soon as I can find the rest of the components. I picked up a Trek 1000 frame without forks for less than $100. It has the top and bottom eyelets for racks/fenders, and is quite light.

You'll also find a few good "yester-year" bikes on Craigslist, many for under $500. 

You didn't list your size/height, but I thought I'd browse SF Craigslist to see what popped up.
Here is a Cannondale, CADD 8, no forks, small dent, $325. I'd offer quite a bit less.

Windsor Fens for $50, not the highest quality, but a good price for an aluminum frame.

Mark Nobilette frame Reynolds 531c steel, $250 including forks.

Here's a vintage Trek full bicycle in Santa Cruz for $300

You can put your location into Craigslist Searches. 

I did know someone once who deliberately gave his commuter a bad paint job in hopes to discourage would-be thieves from making off with it..


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I enjoy commuting on my full Dura-Ace Litespeed. But it's only practical on nice days when I also don't have to tote things. So I keep two "commuters" in the stable, both with racks, fenders and dynamo lighting systems. 

A year ago December, I had to replace one of them due to a head tube crack. After quite a bit of shopping, both internet and in real life, I settled on the Ribble Winter/Audax frame. The main triangle is very nearly identical to the that of my Litespeed. The rear triangle is a little longer, which is nice sicne I use a rear rack. I added a Dedacciai Black Rain carbon fork with fender eyelets. Frame, fork, headset, trans-Atlantic air freight, exchange, and my bank's international fees, came to about $325.

With full fenders (SKS P-35 Longboards), the rear fits 25mm Conti 4-Seasons through standard brakes. This year, I added Reacharounds Fender Brackets and can now fit 28mm Contis. The fork I chose requires a 57mm reach brake caliper (which I already had, a Shimano R-650). Out of the box it fit 28mm Contis under the SKS fenders.

It came faced and chased, headset installed, and with all the little parts, screws, and even the seatpost collar. In other words, just add components. It does require a braze-on FD rather than a clamp-on.

I had no great hopes for such a cheap aluminum frame. I actually bought it only as a placeholder until I could afford something better. Turns out, I like the ride and handling, and have decided it's a keeper. I've found I even ride it on iffy days when formerly I would have chanced it on the Litespeed.


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

headloss said:


> I haven't responded b/c I'm really not sure what the OP is asking...
> 
> There are lots of good choices out there that are popular with commuters, and as zeet just hinted, they are mostly steel.
> 
> ...


I guess I was just asking for alloy/steel frames for a commuter/town bike. My criteria were that I wanted a geometry similar to my CAAD that potentially had room for a rack and/or full fenders - fenders more important, but rack less so as I am currently riding with a backpack and I don't mind it much as I basically only carry laptop/dress clothes so it's pretty light on the back. I also wanted something that would be fun to just cruise for errands but also be able to do 10-15 miles if I wanted to extend my commute a little longer. I have/had spare parts from my current CAAD that would be placed on the frame so I wouldn't necessarily need a fully built bike. That being said, I was looking at potentially doing a single-speed (not fixed) with drop bars - the one I had in mind was the Framed Lifted (On Sale Framed Lifted Drop Bar U-Brake Bike S/S White/Red 56cm/22in up to 40% off) but after reading reviews online I was worried about the build integrity of the bike that was shipped. Needing a bike that was ready quickly was a deterrent against that in case I had issues with the build. I do some wrenching on my own, but I have not handled things like wheel truing or crankset disassembly/assembly (yet) and so I wasn't comfortable with forking out more money and time to have someone else tune it.

Unfortunately I was on a bit of a time constraint because we were moving buildings to a building that supposedly had a policy that would not allow bikes to be parked inside the building so I wanted something that I could lock in the downstairs parking garage where I would not be so paranoid about it being stolen. That occurred last week, so I was on a time crunch.

Ultimately, I ended up spending $600 on a lightly used CAAD10 frame through craigslist. My decision on that was easier given that I knew the geometry of the CAAD and I would not have to worry about crankset compatibility and all parts could be easily transferred. Yes, it doesn't have eyelets for fenders/rack but it seems like I can use the SKS Raceblade longs once the wet weather starts and those will provide pretty solid coverage. The bike will also be used as the wet weather commuter so it will be nice to have that come November/December. Funny though, because after 10 days here so far I have found that we actually bring bikes into the building even though it's against policy, so I now bring my current bike (which isn't quite built up yet) but am looking for an opportunity to do the parts swap.

That all being said (and long-winded, yes), I am still going to look at potentially going the single-speed route eventually. I just love the idea of single speed and really focusing on riding and less on shifting and just having something where I can have a little bit of "fun" on. So, for single speeds, are there recommendations? Is the Framed brand a solid brand? Am I going to have issues with the build integrity buying a SS online? I tried searching for bike shops in my area (SF bay area) that carried similar bikes at that price point I originally mentioned but none seemed to have the single-speed with both brakes and drop bars (in hindsight, I probably could have just bought a flat bar and put on my own drops and then bought some Tektro levers or something). So if anyone has any frames/sites/shops that are in that $200-$600 range that you'd recommend I am all ears. Also, I ride a 52cm frame as I didn't mention that in my OP.

Thanks for the replies all - much appreciated.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

For $175, that bike will work. 26 lbs seems a bit heavier than I would have expected, but it isn't the worst, I guess. I don't see any eyelets on it, but you can always use clamps. It says 1:1 gear ratio, but that doesn't make any sense. It is brand new which is good.

Before buying a single speed, try riding your Cannondale in a single gear for the entire commute, both ways. That may also give you an idea of your target gearing. 

You can also consider the commuter as an excellent "practice" bike. Have fun building wheels & etc.  If you mess something up, it isn't the end of the world.

I've never taken a bike in an elevator, but on occasion have felt the need to bring my bike indoors at work. I would always carry my bike, so I wouldn't leave any tire tracks anywhere, except perhaps at its final resting place. A somewhat light bike is certainly easiest to carry.

On miserable days when everything is wet and dirty, you may be less welcome to bring the bikes inside.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Ready made single-speed with drop bars:
Raleigh Furley
All-City Nature Boy
Milwaukee Bicycle Co. Orange One single-speed (frame only?)
Soma Wolverine 

Getting a cheap flat bar and changing out parts will likely be the cheapest option.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

nordy643 said:


> That all being said (and long-winded, yes), I am still going to look at potentially going the single-speed route eventually. I just love the idea of single speed and really focusing on riding and less on shifting and just having something where I can have a little bit of "fun" on. So, for single speeds, are there recommendations? Is the Framed brand a solid brand? Am I going to have issues with the build integrity buying a SS online? I tried searching for bike shops in my area (SF bay area) that carried similar bikes at that price point I originally mentioned but none seemed to have the single-speed with both brakes and drop bars (in hindsight, I probably could have just bought a flat bar and put on my own drops and then bought some Tektro levers or something). So if anyone has any frames/sites/shops that are in that $200-$600 range that you'd recommend I am all ears. Also, I ride a 52cm frame as I didn't mention that in my OP.
> 
> Thanks for the replies all - much appreciated.


Checkout Nashbar's Single Speed CX Bike @ $400 ..Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Cycling Gear: Bike Discounts & Deals from Nashbar


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I think spending no more than $700 for a commuter bike is a sound idea, there is no way I would take my Lynskey to work IF I had to park it and lock it outside.

If you want a fixie bike you can get complete, and very nice looking fixie bikes for almost half of the $700 you're considering, bikes like these:
This brand comes with a flip flop hub, see: Original Fixies | Pure Fix Cycles
This brand you can customize it a bit more, see:
Custom Fixed Gear Bikes | Fixie Bikes | State Bicycle Co.
And finally this one you can get wild on the color schemes of everything, see: Republic Bike | Shop | Custom designed track bikes, fixed gear bicycles, fixies, Dutch bikes | built by us and you


----------

